# Netzwerk erweitern für gute Wlan Verbdinung zu einer Oculus Quest



## Richu006 (3. April 2020)

*Netzwerk erweitern für gute Wlan Verbdinung zu einer Oculus Quest*

folgende Situation:

Ich besitze eine Oculus Quest, aber auch einen guten Gaming Rechner mit RTX 2080TI und i7 8700k.
Nun da Half life Alyx heraus gekommen ist, würde ich natürlich irgendwie gerne mein Gaming Rechner nutzen und das am liebsten Kabellos auf meine Quest streamen, das ganze am liebsten logischwerweise möglichst Latenzfrei.
Im Internet findet man zig Videos wie man das Setup einrichtet und was man braucht... unter anderem wird da immer genannt das man einen 5Ghz Wlan Router benötigt, am besten auch noch im selben Raum wo dann auch noch gespielt wird.


Nun da ich mein Heimnetzwerk Zuhause mit meinem kleinen KMU Betrieb teile, stellen sich mir da einige Fragen und Probleme, und ich kenne mich mit dem ganzen Netzwerk Wlan Krimskrams wirklich nicht sonderlich gut aus. Vielleicht kann mir jemand ja ein paar Tipps und Vorschläge geben wie ich das am besten Realisiere.

Folgende Grundkonstellation
Ich habe im Haus eine Fritzbox 7490 (als Herz des gesammten Netzwerkes) diese steht allerdings im Treppenhaus 2 Stockwerke weiter unten, das Wlan Signal davon kann ich also in der Wohnung schon mal vergessen.
Da dran ist ein grosser Switch wo unser Heimnetzwerk auf ca. 30 Geräte aufgesplitet wird. Auch mein Gaming Rechner läuft letzten Endes irgendwann auf diesen Switch (über wie viele Kabel das ganze Läuft kann ich aktuell nichtmal mehr sagen).

Die einfachste Lösung wäre wohl ein Wlan Stick zu besorgen, den an meinem Rechner anzustecken und dann über einen mobilen Hotspot direkt ein Wlan Netzwerk von meinem Computer aus zu machen, worüber ich mich dann mit der Quest verbinden kann.
Leider ist mein Zimmer wo der Rechner steht nur sehr klein und ungeeignet für VR. Deshalb fällt für mich auch diese Lösung weg.

Ich würde deshalb eigentlich gerne in meinem VR Zimmer (leerstehendes Zimmer) einfach ein Access Point hin stellen, extra für die "Quest". 

Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann ich noch irgendwie ein Access Point an meinen Gaming Rechner anschliessen (hat ja nur 1 Lan Anschluss, dieser ist durchs Heimnetzwerk bereits besetzt)?
Oder kann ich auf schlaue Weise unser Heimnetzwerk mit einem zusätzlichen Access Point erweitern? ohne das dabei unser bestehendes Wlan Netzwerk irgendwie in Konflikt gerät?

Ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich machen möchte, und ich wäre dankbar für einige Lösungsvorschläge.

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## tripod (3. April 2020)

*AW: Netzwerk erweitern für gute Wlan Verbdinung zu einer Oculus Quest*

hast du in deinem "vr zimmer" auch eine lan-buchse?

- wenn ja: du könntest dort einen separaten wlan-router aufstellen für deine quest.
(lokal vorkonfigurieren mit deinem gaming-rechner und dann im vr-zimmer anschliessen)

- wenn nein: wlan-router neben deinem gaming-rechner aufstellen? (reicht der wlan-empfang zum vr-zimmer? der router würde dann als switch fungieren und deinen gaming rechner mit lan versorgen und das wlan aufbauen). dies wäre wohl eh die konstellation, die du selbst vorgeschlagen hast. hier müsstest du dir lediglich einen potenten wlan-router zulegen und konfigurieren.


----------



## Richu006 (4. April 2020)

*AW: Netzwerk erweitern für gute Wlan Verbdinung zu einer Oculus Quest*

Danke Tripod für deinen Beitrag.

Nein eine Lan buchse gibts nicht in dem Zimmer.. das Haus ist 25 Jahre alt^^ Sowas kannte man damals noch nicht

Aber zu Lösung 2:
wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, stecke ich das Lan Kabel welches aktuell in meinen Gaming Rechner läuft aus. Und stecke dieses Kabel in den Wlan Router (damit dieser schon mal mit unserem Netzwerk verbunden ist) Danach nehme ich ein anders Kabel und verbinde damit meinen Gaming Rechner ebenfalls mit dem Wlan Router, damit auch mein Rechner wieder in unserem Netzwerk ist. 

Aber ich bezweifle das ich dann eine gute Verbindung im anderen Zimmer hin kriege, wenn doch eine Betonwand dazwischen ist.

Ich frage noch meinen Kollegen der ist Elektriker, evtl. hilft der mir kurz ein Lan Kabel in das leerstehende Zimmer zu verlegen. Dann könnte ich dort den Wlan Router hin stellen. und hätte vermutlich eine saubere Lösung.¨

Ich glaube ich besorge mir erstmal nen Potenten Wlan router, dann kann ich bisschen herum experimentieren.

Allerdings habe ich da auch nicht so der durchblick:
Es gibt "Gaming" Router welche ein vermögen kosten und solche Router für Fr 25.-- Ich verstehe allerdings noch nicht genau in wifern die sich unterscheiden, und ob mir in meinem Fall so ein "Gaming" router etwas bringen würde? wenn ich dann nur 1 Gerät damit verbinde?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2020)

*AW: Netzwerk erweitern für gute Wlan Verbdinung zu einer Oculus Quest*

Einfach einen AVM FRITZ!Repeater 2400 ab €'*'75,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland kaufen.
Per WPS(Knopf) ins Mesh der Fritzbox einbinden.
Dann ins Webinterface vom Repeater gehen und den Betriebsmodus auf "LAN-Brücke" ändern.
Danach den Repeater in dein VR Zimmer stecken und an dein LAN anschließen.
100% bester Empfang für sehr wenig €€€. 

Ich glaube es gibt keinen einfacheren Weg.
Der Mesh-AP(fälschlicher weise von AVM "Repeater" genannt) und deine Fritzbox bilden dann ein großes WLAN, wo sich alle Geräte drin bewegen können. Wenn du willst kannst du auf die gleiche Weise noch viel mehr Repeater überall einsetzen und ein riesen WLAN mit besten Empfang überall aufbauen.


----------



## tripod (4. April 2020)

*AW: Netzwerk erweitern für gute Wlan Verbdinung zu einer Oculus Quest*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Aber zu Lösung 2:
> wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, stecke ich das Lan Kabel welches aktuell in meinen Gaming Rechner läuft aus. Und stecke dieses Kabel in den Wlan Router (damit dieser schon mal mit unserem Netzwerk verbunden ist) Danach nehme ich ein anders Kabel und verbinde damit meinen Gaming Rechner ebenfalls mit dem Wlan Router, damit auch mein Rechner wieder in unserem Netzwerk ist.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich da auch nicht so der durchblick:
> Es gibt "Gaming" Router welche ein vermögen kosten und solche Router für Fr 25.-- Ich verstehe allerdings noch nicht genau in wifern die sich unterscheiden, und ob mir in meinem Fall so ein "Gaming" router etwas bringen würde? wenn ich dann nur 1 Gerät damit verbinde?



ob nun gaming, oder "normal", einfach z.b. geizhals missbrauchen: WLAN-Router mit Übertragungsrate 5GHz gesamt ab 2165Mbps Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (5ghz übertragunsrate ist hier auf "ab 2165mbps und sortierung auf geringster preis zuerst). ich würde die leistung nicht unbedingt am preis festmachen. auch ein 25€ wlan-router kann für irgendeinen zweck super sein,
aber du möchtest wohl möglichst hohe übertragunsraten und das kostet. ich würde in deinem fall auf marke setzen (linksys, netgear, tp-link usw).
wenn dir 1300mbps im 5ghz netz reichen dann fangen die geräte bereits bei 50€ an. bei den 2165mbps startet die liste bei ~150€.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach einen AVM FRITZ!Repeater 2400 ab €'*'75,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland kaufen.
> Per WPS(Knopf) ins Mesh der Fritzbox einbinden.
> Dann ins Webinterface vom Repeater gehen und den Betriebsmodus auf "LAN-Brücke" ändern.
> Danach den Repeater in dein VR Zimmer stecken und an dein LAN anschließen.
> ...



müsste man ausprobieren, ob das wlan dann in seinem vr-zimmer noch stark genug ankommt und ein repeater sinn macht.

wenn du per lan in dein vr-zimmer reinkommst und dort ein eigenes separates wlan aufmachst, kann es auch sein, dass das bereits vorhandene wlan etwas stört.
du könnstest bei deinem fritz-box-wlan nachsehen auf welcher frequenz es sendet und dies dann beim "vr-zimmer"-wlan berücksichtigen und auf einer anderen frequenz einstellen.
(manche firmware kann das direkt selbst oder lässt sich mit einem firmwarewechsel auf z.b. dd-wrt beheben)

am günstigsten fährst du, wie von thebadfrag vorgeschlagen, mit einem einfachen repeater.

für die verkabelung und einen wlan-router im vr-zimmer wirst du wohl bei in etwa 150€ + Kabel sein.

evtl kannst du dir bei deinem elektriker ein vorführgerät zum testen ausleihen.

die von dir angesprochene saubere lösung wird auf jeden fall das bestmögliche ergebnis abliefern, aber kostet eben auch am meisten.
(in deinem gaming-zimmer ein simpler 5-port lan-switch, die verkabelung zum vr-zimmer und dort den wlan-router)
buchse -> lan-kabel -> lan-switch (hier nun ein lan-kabel zu deinem gaming rechner und ein zweites direkt in dein vr-zimmer

es gäbe auch noch die möglichkeit von dlan, aber ich denke da wird die sache dann nochmals teurer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2020)

*AW: Netzwerk erweitern für gute Wlan Verbdinung zu einer Oculus Quest*



tripod schrieb:


> müsste man ausprobieren, ob das wlan dann in seinem vr-zimmer noch stark genug ankommt und ein repeater sinn macht.


Genau das wird nicht funktionieren. Ein Repeater der als WLAN-Brücke arbeitet macht keinen Sinn. Das macht die Verbindung kaum schneller.

Man muss den "Repeater" als LAN-Mesh-AP konfigurieren, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Dann gehen alle Daten die ein Gerät mit diesem Zugangspunkt austauscht über das kabelgebundene LAN. Somit hat man dann effektiv 2 Meter Funkdistanz und der Rest geht über Kabel.


----------



## robbe (5. April 2020)

*AW: Netzwerk erweitern für gute Wlan Verbdinung zu einer Oculus Quest*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Genau das wird nicht funktionieren. Ein Repeater der als WLAN-Brücke arbeitet macht keinen Sinn. Das macht die Verbindung kaum schneller.
> 
> Man muss den "Repeater" als LAN-Mesh-AP konfigurieren, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Dann gehen alle Daten die ein Gerät mit diesem Zugangspunkt austauscht über das kabelgebundene LAN. Somit hat man dann effektiv 2 Meter Funkdistanz und der Rest geht über Kabel.


Würde ich auch so machen. Ins PC Zimmer nen kleinen Switch, der den PC und den Access Point im Nachbarzimmer mit Lan versorgt.


----------



## sacer11 (6. April 2020)

*AW: Netzwerk erweitern für gute Wlan Verbdinung zu einer Oculus Quest*

Ich hatte die gleichen Bedenken. Da meine fritzbox  7490 auch ein Stockwerk höher hängt u sämtliche Fernseher, Rechner über das wlan laufen.
Bin auch mit einem repeater mit der fritzbox verbunden und die quest liefert ein super Ergebnis das mit dem usb link vergleichbar ist. 
Schade das programme im oculus store nicht auch über  wifi gehen. Steamvr läuft sehr gut. Einfach mal ne quest holen und ausprobieren !!!


----------

